

What provides the background music to your code? - septerr

What do you listen to while furiously hacking away?
Talk shows? Podcasts? Techno? Trance? Particular song(s) on repeat? Pop? Sports? A Prairie Home Companion(!!!)?
======
bcn
Music: Soundcloud FTW! <http://soundcloud.com/dj-robert-rankin> &
<http://soundcloud.com/mungoshifi>

Talk: www.youtube.com/show/thisweekinstartups

~~~
septerr
Thisweekinstartups sounds interesting!

------
joslin01
RainyMood -- <http://www.rainymood.com/> Electronic techno (The Field),
dubstep (Burial), ambient or solo piano (Pandora is good for these)

Combining rain with any of those goes very well together actually.

~~~
septerr
The rain thing is cool! (although the website sucks :-|)

------
tnorthcutt
Lots of different music. Preferably something with a strong beat, and not
something with overly strong vocals. I've been listening to the TRON Legacy
soundtrack lately.

------
dirkdeman
Anything from Armin van Buren, Deadmau5 and David Guetta to Heart, CCR, Led
Zep or Mike Snow. As long as I keep the volume down I'm OK.

------
ammmir
mostly trance podcasts or live streams.

~130 bpm seems like a good work groove for me during the day. solarstone's
solaris international podcast is more chilled, perfect for late-night coding,
so i try to save them up.

i actually enjoy a little bit of commentary between tracks in a podcast, since
it's usually a continuous mix anyway.

~~~
septerr
Trance seems to be the developers' music of choice. Solarstone is nice. Have
you listened to Trance Around the World -
<http://www.trancearoundtheworld.com/> ? Discovered them tx to another hacker.

------
gregorym
<http://stereomood.com/>

~~~
septerr
That's kinda neat. Music for any occasion!

------
septerr
Are podcasts dead? I wonder. I haven't subscribed to one in couple years.

------
ohashi
lots of electronic music - I find I don't listen to the words (if there are
any) and just enjoy the noise in the background.

Classical music also works well for the same reasons.

------
traxtech
Sadly, music keeps me unfocused; so the silence it is.

~~~
septerr
Radical~

------
shortfold
progressive psytrance, ranging from 135-140bpm depending on my mood / time of
day

